# Boite et Compte de MAIL en gris



## bop (22 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Je suis très intrigué de voir apparaître en gris la "Boite de réception" et le premier des comptes qui sont dedans :







Je ne trouve rien d'anormal dans les Préférences de MAIL.
Qui pourrait me dire ce que ça signifie, ainsi que le pictogramme  qui est après le "28" ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Fmparis (22 Mai 2011)

bop a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis très intrigué de voir apparaître en gris la "Boite de réception" et le premier des comptes qui sont dedans :
> 
> 
> ...



Cela arrive  c'est qu'en relevant le courrier il y a eu un problème avec le serveur qui ne répond pas et le compte est alors désactivé. Il suffit d'aller dans menu BAL et cliquer "Connecter tous les comptes" ou encore aller menu BAL - État de connexions et cliquer pour connecter le compte qui est déconnecté. Cela m'arrive de temps en temps avec certains comptes.

PS : tu peux aussi juste cliquer sur le petit cercle à coté du compte en question (dans ton image le petit "pictogramme" après le "28" et cela suffit pour reconnecter le compte.



Bonne journée


----------



## bop (23 Mai 2011)

Hello !
Grand merci Fmparis 
(j'avais cherché comme un âne dans "Aide", et rien trouvé...)


----------



## Fmparis (23 Mai 2011)

bop a dit:


> Hello !
> Grand merci Fmparis
> (j'avais cherché comme un âne dans "Aide", et rien trouvé...)




De rien ... il n'y a pas de quoi  ...

Tu peux marquer RÉSOLU _via les "outils de la discussion"_.

Bonne journée


----------

